# how to copy a program onto a cd? if possible



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi...just wanted to find out. I have a program on my hard drive. Paint shop pro but do not have the CD any longer. Is it possible to copy the program onto a cd then transfer it? Not sure if I am finding all the required files or if it is even possible to do this?

Thanks for any help... dano


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

You have a better chance of catching the Pope in "the act" at a brothel than do what you seek....

When installing an application in windows, files from the app get inserted in a number of different folders and subfolders - pretty much impossible to determine which files went which way during installation to try to put them all onto a disc to burn.

You're better off getting a copy of the installation disc even (try eBay)...

You could also contact the vendor and ask, they may have a heart and let you have the new one for a few bucks if you can prove you owned a previous version...

Good luck...


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

thanks... that was what I had thought too...thanks for replying...


----------



## tssells (Apr 20, 2007)

Also to add to this not only do the files get placed in the directories but many of the dll files must be registered for use with the OS along with thousands of registry keys in the registry.


----------

